# fullscreen ohne popup



## destroy90210 (5. Okt 2004)

hi,
ich habe folgendes, eine html file und wenn man die anklickt soll sich das teil öfnnen und zwar im fullscreenmodus gleich, also ich will nicht dann nen link stehen haben mit enter oder so sondern gleich fullscreen geht das und wenn ja wie ??
das einzige was ich rausgefunden habe ich das im  body scroll=no schreiben kann dann ist der scrollbalken von anfang an weg aber menubar=no oder tollbar=no oder so funktioniert nicht.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg,
destroy90210


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Okt 2004)

Guck mal in die FAQ. :arrow: Java ist nicht JavaScript!
*verschoben*  :arrow: Für Verirrte (JavaScript Fragen)


----------



## bygones (5. Okt 2004)

schau mal hier: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open da steht erklärt was man alles mit einem Fenster machen kann....


----------



## Heiko (6. Okt 2004)

Das mit der Menubar kann sein, dass es gar nicht mehr geht, da es durch den SP2 einige Einschränkungen in den Programmiermöglichkeiten gegeben hat (vorrausgesetzt du nutzt den IE).


----------

